
Ask HN: Has YC funded service based businesses? - cronjobma
Asside from product based businesses has YC funded companies that offered a service (ie. A business that depended on Manual labour of the company)
======
sharemywin
Most service companies are in competitive markets or niche markets which
aren't going to be big enough.

------
sharemywin
how would it scale?

